# Archives,



## para handy 2 (Oct 18, 2006)

Am requesting assistance ref. the archives of the old Clyde Shipping Co. Their ships were named after famous lighthouses. I believe also that they ran the Clyde tugs "Flying Merlin" etc. My interest is in the loss of a ship in the early years of the 20th Century in the area of the Malacca Str. In those days their ships traded deap sea.


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

Hello,
http://www.nationalarchives.gov.uk/nra/searches/subjectView.asp?ID=B11031


Roger


----------

